# Litterbox Training



## DarkSephiroth (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey all,

I have a Pembroke Welsh Corgi pup who is 4 months old: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v696/sephiroth764/Friends/Corgi/

Anyways, here's the scoop. I live in an apartment, on the second floor. Before, when he had to poo / pee, he would nip at my foot, and I would take him out to the front yard, where there's a gate and a small area to run around in. He would almost always use the restroom out there in the front yard, and I would do my best to clean it up and throw it in the dumpster. So, Apartment #2 from the first floor complained to the landlord about the poo and that their kids (Probably like 5+ of them since they're Mexican) play out there and it smells bad, etc etc. So, the landlord put a lock on the front yard and we can't use it anymore at all. Now, Corgi is in an awkward position because he was used to just going outside comfortably on his own in the front yard. So, he nips at my heels and I take him outside on the leash, but he's uncomfortable on the sidewalk and doesn't use the restroom. So, he just handles his business in the house now and I decided to get a doggy litter box for him. So I bring the litter box home today, and what does he do? He eats the litter itself and pays no attention to it otherwise, still handling his business on the carpet. I've read everything online about how to train your puppy, but 90% of it all expects you to be able to see your puppy actually pooing and then placing him into the litterbox. Whenever I place him in there, he just crawls out. I also put in a paper towel with his urine on it and put it in there so maybe he'll take the hint (I read online that it helps). But as of right now, he still poos and pees on the carpet, instead of using the box. Any suggestions?

-chill


----------



## prolibertate (Nov 7, 2007)

Go to ugodog.net and get one of their products; get some pee pads and put them in there, and your dog should have no problems going potty on it. The pee pads have a scent that attracts a dog to potty on them. The construction of the ugodog ensures the dog doesn't play with the pee pad instead of using it to potty on. For $35-40 you have an easy solution to the potty issue and one that's easy to clean up and won't get your dog sick by eating litter.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Perhaps it's time to get a crate instead; if he won't use the litter box (sorry, dogs are not easily trained to a litter box), and he is just coming in and going potty immediately after his walks, you are going to have an ongoing issue. 

When ever you come in from a walk and he hasn't gone potty, simply put him in his kennel for a little while; then take him out again after a while; keep repeating the process until he does go to the bathroom out doors. Only after he has gone potty does he get free time in the house again. You already know he knows how to potty outside, so he should catch on quickly; most puppies won't potty in a crate either, especially if it is small and cozy and has a bed in it.


----------



## DarkSephiroth (Nov 11, 2007)

If I get those "Wee-Wee Pads" and place them in the litterbox, would he get trained to go over there to the point where I could soon take the pads away and he'd just be used to going in the litterbox?

How sure are you that the pads work? I have a feeling he would just look at them and poop on the floor. =O


----------



## prolibertate (Nov 7, 2007)

The pads have a scent in them that attracts the dog to use them. You can also place some of his own on a pad if he doesn't seem to recognize the scent from the pad. Riley didn't have any problem knowing that's where he's to go from the minute I put them in his pen.

As far as putting the pads in the litter box, I've heard people who have tried that and it worked for them. When I first got Riley I just had the pads down in his pen and when he didn't have to potty he had more fun playing with the pads; that's why I was glad when the ugodog arrived, lol. I didn't want to use a litter box because most dogs dig (and yes, Riley digs) so I figured I'd end up with litter all over.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

You realize that a corgi is not really a toy dog and will produce quite a lot of waste compared to the tiny dogs that the ltiterboxes are designed for? 

This is a really bad idea. Get a crate, and teach your dog to potty on walks- just walk down the block from the apartment.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Dogstar- A Corgi isn't going to overflow a littebox with each use, no matter if it's a toy breed or not!  You use the litterbox exactly like you would use an outdoor potty area. You clean it up after each use, just like you would on a walk. It's just like bringing the outdoor potty area inside your house! I personally would only be concerned with if my dog could literally fit inside the litterbox or not. And even if you don't clean it for a couple hours because you're at work, I still highly doubt it will overflow.

DarkSephiroth- I had a really nice site about litterbox training dogs! Here, lemme go find it..
http://www.kturby.com/litter/litter.htm

In your situation, I'd use the crate method that's explained on that site. (This one and this one.)
Your dog has a choice of either pooping in its crate or in the litterbox, and most likely will choose the litterbox, especially if you sprinkle some kibble inside the crate. You shouldn't leave you dog in that tiny space 24/7, though! Only when you can't watch him, like if you're at work or you're busy. When you can watch him, and you catch him pooping outside of his litterbox, just do what you'd do if you were potty-training him normally! 

I've also read it helps to put a paper towel or something with his pee on it in his litterbox, because they like to use the bathroom wherever they can smell they've gone before. Just use a papertowel you've used to soak up a pee spot off of the floor.


----------



## DarkSephiroth (Nov 11, 2007)

Alright, so I got some Wee-Wee pads, and he seems to use them pretty well (3/4 of his poops land on there). So, should I start to move the pad into the litterbox now? Then eventually, I can take away the pads and he'll start to go in the box itself, right?


Also, he just threw up a lot of the food he just ate, and his stomach looks a bit fat and bloated. Does this mean he is sick?


----------



## Mum (Oct 18, 2008)

I have a 11 wk YorkiePoo..she goes outside no problem..BUT because we travel and stay in hotels I got a cat litter pan..put a wee-pad in it and cut grass clippings....works fantastic!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm not going to bash anyone that wants to train there dog to go inside..everyone is entitled to their opinions 



...but I was just wondering for those of you that do practice this ....what do you do about the smell?...when my dogs were puppies and they had an accident in the house it would smell for a while even after it got cleaned up


----------



## Mum (Oct 18, 2008)

I take Abbey outside to potty..but when not able too ..bought a small cat litter pan. placed a wee pad on bottom and clip grass and lay over. She will use this and at end of day..throw away and clip new cuttings. So far this has worked and Im very pleased...she does go outside too and no problem mixning the 2 systems!


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Jun 5, 2008)

DarkSephiroth said:


> So, Apartment #2 from the first floor complained to the landlord about the poo and that their kids (Probably like 5+ of them since they're Mexican) play out there and it smells bad, etc etc.


I can't believe no one has said anything about this. How offensive, racist and bigoted.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

GeorgeGlass said:


> I can't believe no one has said anything about this. How offensive, racist and bigoted.


WOW...I must have missed that the first time I read it.....yeah real classy


----------



## Yammi (Oct 19, 2008)

GeorgeGlass said:


> I can't believe no one has said anything about this. How offensive, racist and bigoted.




I was just about to say the same thing until I came accross your post... That was very offensive... 

I also have some potty issues which I'll keep looking around for answers or just post a topic about it...


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

good luck with the wee pads. I have a chihuahua that i wanted to wee pad train. I have tryed everything and he will not use them. I take him outside now, wich is a big pain, when it's cold out cause all he wants is back in the house. I can get him to pee outside but the pooping takes about 3 or 4 more times outside to get him to go.I guess with age and time he will relize that he has no other choice and by the way, I have 3 grandkids (mexican) That was an uncalled for remark.


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

DarkSephiroth said:


> (Probably like 5+ of them since they're Mexican)


Extremely racist remark! You should be ashamed!!!


----------



## doglover01 (Oct 10, 2010)

That is pretty racist. 

I bought a cement mixing pan from the local hardware store and it works great for a litter pan. I litter trained my dachshund and love it. It took awhile but
it was worth it. Its great since I live in an apartment building.

Another site with litter training information is:
http://www.doglittertrain.com


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Check the dates people. This thread started in 2007. Last post 2008.


----------

